# contract query?



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Been looking on site for a while and finally had my letter of intent thru' from the company ill be working for. Should be leaving London for Dubai late Aug/Early Sept.

They have put a clause in my contract stating that at up to 12 months after i leave the company or they make me redundant/sack me i cannot work for another firm in a similar field. Is this normal? It would seem they have me over a barrel! i have been told tho' that i can work in a "free-zone" for another firm? any advice would be great

cheers


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Dino100
Welcome to the board.
I am afraid that yes, that is quite normal to be not allowed to work for competitors for a period of time (it is also common in other countries too)

Yes,I believe you can then work in a free zone...


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks sgilli3 for your feedback. I thought that may be the case so i guess ill send my contract back and hope i do go a good job!!

Cant wait to come out though and ill make sure to keep checking the site, been a fantastic scource of "real" information, so thanks all!

Cheers


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Labour laws are changing here soon though.

For example, if you leave an employer, there will no longer be a 6 month ban stamp on your visa, there will not be a requirement for an NOC only a signature from your employer.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad you found the site.
Certainly glad to hear you are looking for "real" info....
So many people dont research their move over here correctly, and are really disappointed when it doesnt work out...
Research, research, research !!!!
Cheers


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Labour laws are changing here soon though.
> 
> For example, if you leave an employer, there will no longer be a 6 month ban stamp on your visa, there will not be a requirement for an NOC only a signature from your employer.


The signature is still needed for a NOC..so Im not sure how that changes.
I did read about the change in law to come..not sure when the law changes though.
I do believe though, you can still state in your contract that there is to be no working for a competitor for a certain period of time.


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Excuse my naivety but what is NOC? I guess ill just have to take it as it comes and wing it! 

thanks for the update guys!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> Excuse my naivety but what is NOC? I guess ill just have to take it as it comes and wing it!
> 
> thanks for the update guys!


No Objection Certificate


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Couldn't agree more about the site providing 'real' information. I will be moving out to Dubai about the same time as you. I did a lot of research but having input from people who are actually based in Dubai and who have first hand experience is certainly a huge help and an eye opener. The posts on this site have certainly got rid of a lot of my naivety on quite a number of different areas! Whilst I have been on holiday in Dubai on a few occassions, I think this site sets the record straight about the major differences between the life of a tourist and the life of an expat!


----------



## MirdifMellow (Jul 21, 2008)

*New Labour Laws*

Does anyone know where to find this in writting? I believe that this takes affect from the 21st of August but have found nothing to back this up.


----------



## SCB (Jun 24, 2008)

MirdifMellow - I don't believe there's anything in writing as yet, laws tend to change with the wind especially within Labour and Immigration Depts... don't hold your breath.

As for leaving a job and requiring a signed NOC from your employer, it will be in Arabic, so always get someone to check it for you! And fingers crossed you have a 'good' employer, who will actually give you an NOC as unfortunately there are lots of companies who simply do not give them (I've heard of many). Also can depend on the level of your job.


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

I guess phoning Ministry of Labour or checking out their website would give you some concrete info.
The changing law about bans would be great seeing as my boyfriends is stuck in a horrible job where he has been threatened not to quit otherwise his life would be made into a living hell!
Mentioning that - anyone have any advise on how to find decent IT jobs like Network Administration or something in processes?? It seems like a hard thing to find in Dubai!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Suid-Afrikaner said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I guess phoning Ministry of Labour or checking out their website would give you some concrete info.
> The changing law about bans would be great seeing as my boyfriends is stuck in a horrible job where he has been threatened not to quit otherwise his life would be made into a living hell!
> Mentioning that - anyone have any advise on how to find decent IT jobs like Network Administration or something in processes?? It seems like a hard thing to find in Dubai!


Wouldn't it be better just to incur a ban than to be treated appalingly. I know that we are all chasing the dream (I'm as guilty as sin of doing the same) but your boyfriend shouldn't have to be stuck in a place where he is being threatened so badly by his employer. The fact that his employer finds it acceptable to issue threat is proof enough that he is quite inhumane and lacks any form of human compassion.

Saying that, if the law is changing soon (fingers crossed), it might be better to hang on for a few more months. I'm sure that under the circumstances, the look on his employer's face would be priceless when he hands in his resignation!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't let ANY employer treat you badly; it's only a job at the end of the day. I got out of mine before the ******* killed me! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Maz25 I agree - all good things come to those who wait........my boyfriend's day will come when he can tell them to shove it and that day will be great!

Sometimes we also think we just cannot go on like that and he should just go back to South Africa, wait out his ban and come back - but finding IT work in Dubai is nearly impossible so we are kind of carefull of making that decision.


----------

